

"What is the min investment required to start an Internet business"? - ebun
http://ask.inc.com/realistically-what-is-the-minimum-investment-required-to-start-an-internet-business

======
patio11
Not a terribly useful question, but for curiosity's sake, you can do it with
$58.16 (as an upper bound).

~~~
c1sc0
In which part of the world?

------
myoung8
You can actually get started for free if you're a developer and understand how
to deploy a Rails app on Heroku...

